# anyone graduating late.. like me?



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm extremely happy with my choice of major(s)
but it came way too late... I am changing my major during my fourth year. 

I think I bring up this topic because I'm a bit sad after seeing someone I know from my freshman year. 
I met him during my freshman year, I really hated this cocky money chasing, status seeking guy
He transferred out to a top undergraduate business school and is graduating this year. 
I looked at the pictures he post up, he has a close group of friends, enjoying it and truly living like a 20 something year in a metropolitan city like manhattan. He also got a job at a really prestigious investment management firm. There are people from every corner asking him to hang out, let's have dinner, blah blah blah

I then look at myself... I have extra years to go... no friends... lack of confidence... messed up psychology from my high school years.. and etc. People soon figure out that I'm a bit of a loner which makes them uninterested in me. I'm self conscious, socially uncomfortable/unadjusted

So yeah... that's the motive behind this post.... envy, because I know he is in a much better position at age 22 than I'll ever be.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, you just have more time to make your college years better. I'm on the 5 year(maybe 5.5) plan. I think this next 5th year will be the best, but it will be hard since I'm going to be taking a full load.


----------



## emily77 (May 4, 2006)

lol. I feel you here. 

I actually have had times where i've had to take time off of school, and other semesters when i have failed classes because the medication changes and the panic attacks were too much for me.

I've been out of high school for 6 years now, and still am working on my Associates. And dont jump to assumptions that I'm not a bright person. My grades are so sparatic, depending on my health over the semester. All A's and B's, then the next report i'm dropping and failing classes.

It becomes embarassing when I see my friends from back then, and my cousins who are younger than me, and they are preparing for grad school... I know I could be there, but I'm not. Too many months, I have been fighting with my anxiety and therapies for it.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey don't feel bad. It's already going to take me like three years to get through community college cuz I can't seem to handle more than three classes at a time. Then if I switch to part time once I transfer, cuz I might wanna get a job, it will take like four more years for a grand total of seven years for a BA. And I don't even have a major yet lol.


----------



## emily77 (May 4, 2006)

7 years after high school... and i will FINALLY get my associates. *7* years!!!!! 

*sigh*


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I will be 26 when I finally get my undergrad. degree, and I will be 28 or 29 when I finish grad. school (if I make it that far).


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I just started community college. I envy those people who transition into the adult world so easily. People my age who are in higher paying careers already. They easily support themselves and they're settling down and getting married already. Some people just have their lives cut out for them, while I wander about clueless.

I know one girl my age who is already in med school. Many others already have their Bachelors and I have no degree yet.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

hey, look at the bright side, it's great that you're very happy with the new major you chose, this way you won't be stuck doing something you don't like later on in life. It's great that you are willing to change majors and have the guts to pursue it, even if it means graduating late. And also the other guy maybe be in a better position right now, but who knows what the future will hold, don't waste your energy thinking about him


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

I have spent almost 5 years in community college. I started to take class in community college in summer 2001. Because I had to pay out-of-state tuition for the first year, and my depression caused me to fail every courses in my third year. Plus, california sucks, you can only apply for fall. All of my highschool friends are working now, and they constantly ask when will I graduate. Also, my cousin who is much younger than me are going to graduate form university in UK this month or next month. 

I got in UCLA and are going to transfer this fall. But it's so embarrassing to spend 5 years in a community college! I really really want to finish my BS degree within a year


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

onlylordknows,
I hate reading online journals of my friends from highschool and other people too, cuz I'm so ashamed of myself and jealous when I see their photos with a lot of friends. I'm so pathetic.


----------



## ccccc5225 (Apr 12, 2006)

ianthe said:


> sometimes I see my friends from high school...this is one of the biggest reasons I avoid them, I don't want them to know what a failure I am!


that's a reason I ignore my friends too. I have spent four years in middle school. I'm afraid that them would burst out laughing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

onlylordknows said:


> So yeah... that's the motive behind this post.... envy, because I know he is in a much better position at age 22 than I'll ever be.


But will he be in a better position at 27, 33, 40? You can't think that he won't have problems somewhere in his life, if not now. He could have pressure on him like you wouldn't believe - and could be on stuff. You never know if the grass is really greener on the other side.

In my case, I graduated three months before I turned 24 (and I have a summer birthday) and took a full summer load the last year. I saw a lot of people graduate at the end of my fifth year. I felt bad becasue I wasn't going with them, but you know - that part doesn't matter - what matters is that you are getting your degree. A lot of people aren't able to do that.

Be thankful for what you do have! :yes


----------



## AghaJ (Aug 9, 2013)

I had to drop out out of my university at age 21 because of depression and OCD. almost 23 now . trying to get back to uni hoping to graduate by 26 now. since im changing universities. I feel so left behind there is absolutely no motivation to do anything and feel like my life ahs ended and no charm to it. How can I make things work again? How can I overcome/ compensate for the time lost? Things things really push me back into depression. Help Please.


----------



## azureyoshi (Dec 26, 2012)

[redacted]


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

This is probably the one thing I won't stress over. School is hard, especially if you have a job, no support, and not much money. Plenty of people finish late, as long as you work hard there's nothing to beat yourself up about.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

God is dead, no one cares 
If there is a hell
I'll see you there


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i wonder if the person who started this thread ended up graduating :teeth


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

AghaJ said:


> I had to drop out out of my university at age 21 because of depression and OCD. almost 23 now . trying to get back to uni hoping to graduate by 26 now. since im changing universities. I feel so left behind there is absolutely no motivation to do anything and feel like my life ahs ended and no charm to it. How can I make things work again? How can I overcome/ compensate for the time lost? Things things really push me back into depression. Help Please.


You're twenty-two. Your life hasn't even begun.


----------

